# How to use zeolite?



## leopoldmoor (22 Sep 2012)

I found some information on the website (Zeolite) about the use of zeolites for various purposes. However, I need precise instructions on how to use zeolite in the tank. Thank you in advance.


----------



## darren636 (22 Sep 2012)

you need it for ammonia removal?


----------



## dw1305 (22 Sep 2012)

Hi all,
Zeolite isn't a single thing, it is a term for microporous aluminosilicate minerals with very high CEC. If you want to use them in your inert substrate to increase the CEC you just need to add ~10% to the sand, but humus, or clay media like Akadama, will perform the same job.

If you want them for ammonia removal you need "sodium clinoptilolite" type, but plants are a much better option. 
Planted tanks are never cycled in the way that a tank that was reliant on its filter bacteria would be, mainly because plants are about x10 as efficient at nitrogen removal as purely microbial systems.  

Unfortunately nearly all the sellers of zeolites, for both health supplement and aquariums, rely on a series of half truths and deliberate confusion to imply that they are selling a wonder product, when all they are doing is adding a huge mark to a widely commercially used adsorbent. 

cheers Darrel


----------

